# Jenna Bridge



## Kevin Long (22/7/22)

Guess I'll have to build this up this weekend.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## YzeOne (22/7/22)

Kevin Long said:


> Guess I'll have to build this up this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 259653


Ja, it's a rough life Bud

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mzr (22/7/22)

Kevin Long said:


> Guess I'll have to build this up this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 259653



What makes this different from the mobb mini as they look similar? Hope you enjoy looks really nice though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/22)

Kevin Long said:


> Guess I'll have to build this up this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 259653



Looking forward to your report back on this one @Kevin Long!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

